

Astrology, the anti-science loved by the élite - 00_NOP
http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2013/10/16/astrology-the-anti-science-acceptable-to-the-educated-elite/

======
adnam
"I do find astrology really interesting as a kind of primitive or naive
version of psychology, really."

There you have it. I don't think this makes Catton look stupid at all, and I'm
not sure what Mr. McMenamin's point is.

